# History of LGSIL



## Kdailey (Apr 30, 2012)

I have a doctor who has listed the patient's only diagnosis as history of abnormal LGSIL.  I can find the history of cervical and vaginal dysplasia codes, but an not having any luck with history of LGSIL.  Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------

